# Stepchild visa for Abu Dhabi



## sholehouse

Hello All,

We are due to move to Abu Dhabi in the next few months although have been hit by a potential stumbling block.

We are a family of four - myself, wife, daughter (1) and stepdaughter (13) from my wife's previous relationship.

My employer/sponsor is a public sector organisation and they have, when making my employment offer, rejected my stepdaughter as a dependent child and therefore will not pay school fees etc. We have accepted this and will pay her school fees, not a showstopper.

In the last few days however my employer has warned us that my stepdaughter's residence visa is at a high risk of being rejected due to the fact that they have already rejected her as a dependent i.e. the government have already said No, as such.

Has anyone out there had a similar experience recently with stepchildren?

Many thanks,
Simon.


----------



## BedouGirl

sholehouse said:


> Hello All, We are due to move to Abu Dhabi in the next few months although have been hit by a potential stumbling block. We are a family of four - myself, wife, daughter (1) and stepdaughter (13) from my wife's previous relationship. My employer/sponsor is a public sector organisation and they have, when making my employment offer, rejected my stepdaughter as a dependent child and therefore will not pay school fees etc. We have accepted this and will pay her school fees, not a showstopper. In the last few days however my employer has warned us that my stepdaughter's residence visa is at a high risk of being rejected due to the fact that they have already rejected her as a dependent i.e. the government have already said No, as such. Has anyone out there had a similar experience recently with stepchildren? Many thanks, Simon.


Have you legally adopted her? If not, that could be where the stumbling block lies. If you don't have attested adoption papers for her, you are likely to have problems sponsoring her and that has nothing to do with your employer. Another thought - I'm guessing medical cover will be provided for you and your family by your employer but what about your stepdaughter's medical cover?


----------



## sholehouse

*Reply*

No we have not adopted, although I don't believe that is the cause for concern - my employer's statement in my offer letter is that "dependent children does not include adopted children". So it would make no difference I believe.
I do have various attested docs to support her application as a stepchild though ie. No objection letter, legal custody proof, parental responsibility agreement for me etc. Our case is pretty clean I think.

Re medical insurance, I will need to sort that. I have already enquired through Daman and it does not appear to be difficult (I hope).


----------



## BedouGirl

sholehouse said:


> No we have not adopted, although I don't believe that is the cause for concern - my employer's statement in my offer letter is that "dependent children does not include adopted children". So it would make no difference I believe. I do have various attested docs to support her application as a stepchild though ie. No objection letter, legal custody proof, parental responsibility agreement for me etc. Our case is pretty clean I think. Re medical insurance, I will need to sort that. I have already enquired through Daman and it does not appear to be difficult (I hope).


Just make sure you have all the necessary documentation and that whatever needs to be attested is attested, but I think you may need to adopt her legally. You can appeal the rulings but I believe you would need to have adopted her to do so.


----------



## DCguy

3 years ago I went through the same process and it was a nightmare. I had to take my step daughter to the border every 30 days for 6 months. My original company could not get her a Visa in AD and I had to quit. She will not get a Visa in AD of that I am sure. Your company already gave you the signal. 

The only reason it worked was I went to work for a Dubai Free Zone company with a well connect PRO. It cost me $2000 USD in "processing fees" but it got done. Dubai is a little easier.

I would not come to AD. I know 3 families that had to leave for this exact reason.

Not what you wanted to hear. Please keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## sholehouse

Thanks DCGuy. Not what we wanted to hear but we need to know it.

Can I ask, did you have all the relevant documentation in place to prove guardianship - no objection letter from father, legal custody etc.? Did your company recognise your stepdaughter as a dependent and therefore pay her school fees etc?
Do you know of any stepchildren that have successfuly got their visa in AD?

Our rationale for applying is that we have all the required documentation (as prescribed on various websites) and also a school place ready.

Thanks.


----------



## DCguy

I had everything you stated including a court order from the State of Virginia allowing her to move to AD for 2 years. Also had a school approved.

My company stated that if she got a Visa they would provide all - insurance, air tickets and school fees. If she got a Visa. She did not. When I left them they made me pay back her airfare.

In AD I have not heard of one getting approved. They just do not recognize step children. If she does not have your last name or is not adopted I think it may be rough. 

About the school they will conditional accept her but she must have a Visa within a month or so. My wife was a sub teacher at her school so they looked the other way for about 6 months until I got it done in Dubai.


----------



## sholehouse

BedouGirl said:


> Just make sure you have all the necessary documentation and that whatever needs to be attested is attested, but I think you may need to adopt her legally. You can appeal the rulings but I believe you would need to have adopted her to do so.


Thanks for the advice.
Do you know of anyone that has decided to adopt after receiving an initial rejection? Then what was the outcome...


----------



## BedouGirl

sholehouse said:


> Thanks for the advice. Do you know of anyone that has decided to adopt after receiving an initial rejection? Then what was the outcome...


So sorry I can't help you on that.


----------



## rsinner

I have at least one colleague who has a step child (there could be more such people) and has sponsored the child without any issues. in AD on an AD visa.

Ours is a Government company. Though our company does "recognise" step children. But the company or its policies has no say on the visa so this is irrelevant whether the company is reimbursing you for the child's visa costs or insurance or school fees etc.


----------



## rishi57

rsinner said:


> I have at least one colleague who has a step child (there could be more such people) and has sponsored the child without any issues. in AD on an AD visa.
> 
> Ours is a Government company. Though our company does "recognise" step children. But the company or its policies has no say on the visa so this is irrelevant whether the company is reimbursing you for the child's visa costs or insurance or school fees etc.


Is there an update. I am in a similar situation where I need to sponsor my step son in AD. Appreciate if anyone can send an update. 

Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats

I was able to sponsor my stepson with a dubai free zone employer in 2011 (DMCC) no issues although I was the sponsor (rather than company) and last year his visa was moved as a govt to govt transfer to a new semi government employer in Abu Dhabi. I haven't officially adopted him.

His biological father wasn't named on his birth cert and I'm married to his mum so that seemed to be enough - I can imagine if the father name on BC and my name were different they might ask for more. It was mentioned we might need NOC from the biological father but no one asked and the visa was approved both times.

Good luck


----------



## rishi57

Thanks for the update. I'm in the same situation. I will be sponsoring my step son on my own . There is no father named on the birth certificate. Any advise on how to approach the authorities? 

Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats

rishi57 said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm in the same situation. I will be sponsoring my step son on my own . There is no father named on the birth certificate. Any advise on how to approach the authorities?
> 
> Thanks


I was doing everything myself at DNRD (no PRO etc) and just went through all the steps without mentioning 'step' at all, it worked although maybe I was lucky - as with all processes here it might depend on who is dealing with your application on any given day. At the time I sponsored my stepson I was also applying for my other son as well (i am named on his birth cert), don't suppose that would make a difference though.


----------



## rsinner

rishi57 said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm in the same situation. I will be sponsoring my step son on my own . There is no father named on the birth certificate. Any advise on how to approach the authorities?
> 
> Thanks


Isn't your employer helping you out with the visa etc? They should normally do so and help out.


----------



## amy-kian

im just curious because i have same problem.
did you sucessfully apply a visa for your stepchild?


----------



## jad13

Hi,

I was searching and found your post. I know it has been a couple of years, but how did things turn out? I am in the exact same position and seeking advice.

Jad


----------

